# A poo question for Oink - sorry!



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Oink

Please can I pick your SCBU brain??  

Both my boys are on Nutriprem 2 and have green poo!  

They are both around 11lb 5oz now and take about 25oz per day over 5 or 6 feeds. They are gaining the recommended 6-8oz per week and following their lines on the centile charts beautifully.

The poo is quite solid, but not hard and not offensive smelling, it just smells like poo! Both are feeding well and since starting to use Dr Brown bottles, haven't got excess wind / colic issues. 

Is there any other reason for it?

Thanks for your help

Julia x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

its the nutriprem 2 hun, no problems at all

Take care x


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Hurrah! Thank goodness for that!

Thanks Oink xx


----------

